# Centaur or Chorus Rear Derailleur



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I've just about finished accumulating a group for a winter project bike. It's mostly Chorus. But as I'm searching ebay for a nice 10 sp CF rear der I noticed NOS Centaur and Chorus are almost $100 difference. If it was a few bucks no problem going Chorus. Weight isn't an issue here. Are the 2010 CF Centaur derailleurs equivalent to the 10 sp Chorus or should I just spend the extra money?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I'm surprised that you can even find a NOS 2008 or older Chorus RD. Looking at the spare parts PDF from 2008 and comparing it to the 2010, you'll find that the Chorus RD is made just like the Record RD of that year, while the newer Centaur and Veloce have a different type of assembly at the cage pivot. A c-clip is used to hold everything together, on the Centaur, while the Chorus model uses a bolt. Can't say if that makes it less desirable.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares10-A-010909.pdf

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares08_A_1007.pdf

Don't buy a used RD. Campy RDs with much use will show increased axial play at the main pivot. They don't last forever. It would be better to start with a new Centaur. 

If you have any notion of moving up to 11 speed, just get an Athena 11 speed RD. The actuation ratio is slightly larger, but the small amount of overshifting is rarely noticeable.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like 2008 Chorus and Centaur RD's still available, and I'm seeing the price difference OP is talking about. 

I'm looking at the 2008 spares and cannot see much difference. There must be a lighter piece or two since the weights are a few grams different. I would go with the Centaur.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares08_A_1007.pdf


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> Looks like 2008 Chorus and Centaur RD's still available, and I'm seeing the price difference OP is talking about.
> 
> I'm looking at the 2008 spares and cannot see much difference. There must be a lighter piece or two since the weights are a few grams different. I would go with the Centaur.
> 
> http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares08_A_1007.pdf


Thanks for the reply. You could buy 2 Centaur derailleurs for less than 1 Chorus. I just assumed that Chorus must have some kind of advantage. It looks like I was wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

Aside from a number of different part numbers for items such a the rear cage assembly, implying material and/or manufacturing distinctions, you can also see that the main body near the pivot of the Chorus is lightened.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

LePatron said:


> Aside from a number of different part numbers for items such a the rear cage assembly, implying material and/or manufacturing distinctions, you can also see that the main body near the pivot of the Chorus is lightened.


different part #s would also apply to parts with a different name painted on - right? Or a part that had received an extra few seconds on the buffing wheel?



















the odd thing is that the cheaper silver version is shown as lighter than the carbon one.


----------

